# Bildschirm löschen



## Wuesti (6. November 2003)

Frage: Wie kann ich in einem Javaprogramm den Bildschirm löschen? So wie clrscr es in Pascal tut... Danke!


----------



## oska (7. November 2003)

Ich mach das immer mit

g.setColor(Color.WHITE);
g.fillRect(0,0,ScreenWidth, ScreenHeight);

ScreenHeight und ScreenWidth sind dabei natürlich die Bildschirmmaße und g.setColor setzt du die Farbe für das Löschen des Bildschirms. Klappt nur in der Paintmethode.

MFG Oska


----------



## Thomas Darimont (8. November 2003)

Servus!

Ich glaub der OP will das mit der Konsole machen ...
nicht so einfach ...
http://saloon.javaranch.com/cgi-bin/ubb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=40&t=000526

Gruß Tom


----------

